# Hi! Another noobie!



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, 

New to the site however have been reading posts for a few months now.  Started ivf treatment on 28th jan and had 9 eggs retrieved yesterday. Just waiting on the news this morning.  This is our first cycle and thought I was coping well until yesterday - think maybe all the hormones or something just hit me... Or the fact that yesterday made everything very, very real!

Anyway - just wanted to say thank you to all of you and your posts - you have answered a lot of my questions!


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi - me again! Just had the call - 7 out of 9!!! Very happy. Looking to go in either Friday or Sunday now!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*Catjen*

*Great news will keep my fingers crossed for your cycle *
*     *

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Catjen,

Hope you are feeling well today, just to say I had my EC monday and due to go in Saturday, thought I would send you a message as we are at similar stages.

All the best to you, am waiting for phone call to advise what time Sat.

Take care,

Emma xxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for your message Emma. Just finished with transfer - 2 eggs! Preg test now on 31st... Long wait!! Let me know how you get on!

xxxxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Catjen,

Just to say, just back from clinic, 2 embryos transferred, same as you and guess what, 31st is also preg test date!!

We must keep in touch throughout this long wait. 

Love Emma xxxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Emma

That is wonderful news! I'm already getting impatient!! Still feeling a bit bloated but just a dull pain. They said my follicles were still slightly swollen but that was normal?! How are you feeling? 12 days to go...

Lots of love

Jen xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Good Luck to you both
     

maybe go and dip ya toes in the 2WW thread 
*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

lol
Lou x


----------



## puredevonian (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi ....just read your post and wishing you all the luck in the world......your bookmarked so I can hopefully be congratulating you both on the 31st     to you all x x


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Lou and Puredevonian,

Thank you for your best wishes, here's hoping. xxx

Hi Jen,

Am feeling actually ok thank you, a little bloated but nothing major, just gotta get through this wait........ like you said though 12 days to go and today is nearly over, shouldn't wish your life away but its so hard not knowing what is going on inside.

Hope your bloating goes soon,

We'll keep having catch ups as its nice to speak to someone who is at excatly the same stage.

Much love,

Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Lou and Puredevonian - its so comforting knowing positive thoughts are heading our way!

You're right Emma - no point wishing the days away! Looking forward to Monday - back to work so something to preoccupy my mind   bloated feeling starting to decrease which hopefully means follicles healing nicely. Just keep rubbing my tummy now telling the 2 dots to make themselves comfy!  

Lots of love

Jen


----------



## Ali Cachia (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Catjen and Emucroc

Sending loads of sticky embie dust your way,
Pure positivity heading your way.

Lots of love 

Ali


----------



## Lisa288 (Mar 5, 2011)

Arr....good luck to both of you   will keep my fingers crossed for you both, love to hear how you get on.

I have my first consultation with the lister on Monday so a very long way to go!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend

Lisa xx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

Oh good luck for tomorrow! Sending lots of magical vibes your way! Let us know how you get on!!

xxxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Jen,

Glad your starting to feel better, I know what you mean about rubbing your tummy, I am doing the same hoping they are making themselves cosy.  Hope you have a good week and we'll have a catch up later on.

Take care, Emma xxxx

Lisa,  

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get on ok and feel a bit better about things once you know whats going to happen, keep in touch and let us know how your getting on. xxxxx

Ali,

Hope all is going well for you as I see you are on your 6th cycle.  Take care of yourself and keep in touch. xxxxx


----------



## Lisa288 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, how are you all getting on?  Still keeping my fingers crossed  

Appointment went well, said high chance with ivf, dh bit unsure about it all but we will see how it goes.  Got to now get my medicals records together, update blood tests and then go back....

Lisa x


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

Glad the appointment went well, what did they say?  Why is DH not keen?  It is a rollercoaster but its certainly worth a try and as you can see from here, there is a alot of success from it. xxxx

Not doing too bad thanks, had a rocky week but feeling not too bad today. Test date is 31st so still a few days to go but we're getting there.

Thank you and keep me updated on your progress.

Emma xxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hiya!

Lisa - my DH was really weird to being with - don't think it ever crossed his mind that this would happen (not that it would a mans lol!).  Took him a while to get used to it - but he will come around.  It's hard from them to understand what we are going through as well - believe me... there will be lots of temper tantrums - but 5 secs later you will be laughing (silly hormones!).

Emma - how are you doing... we're on the downhill now.  I really don't think it has worked... I'm not being negative at all - but just have a feeling so trying to remain realistic.  Other than doing that stupid (expired lol  ) test on Friday and seeing  BFN I haven't tested since.  But AF cramps/aches started yesterday - and its the same old feeling coming back as I've had month after month of trying.  Still of course a slight glimmer of hope - but we'll just see  

3 days to OTD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Jen,

I'm not doing too bad thanks but like you I don't think it has worked, cramping, slight brown stuff etc but who knows, least we will know soon.  DH and I were toying with the idea today to test but we decided we will wait until Thurs- we're thinking it hasn't worked anyway so whats the point in testing early.

Still getting that metallic taste in my mouth though!!

You seem like your doing ok really, I think on Thurs if its a BFN, we will both not be too bad as we are expecting it.  Had my good cry Fri and Sat.

Take care and like you said 3 days to go!!

Love Emma xxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Metallic taste... that is a very good sign!    xxxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

I know but don't want to get hopes up, perhaps i'm imagining it.


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

How exciting! Am just starting my 2nd icsi but know soon enough I'll be at the 2ww and been there before, counting down the days!

Wishing you both the best of luck and looking fwd to hearing some good news on 31s 

xxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Jonut,

Is your OTD the 31st too?  

Good luck to you as well,      for it to work for us all.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey!

I caved... I tested... And BFP!!! Still slightly in shock... Keep worrying now that line is going to disappear!

xxxxxx


----------



## Ali Cachia (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh Catjen!!! that's great!! Good luck.


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh wow wow wow Jen,

That is excellent news, you must be so pleased, see just goes to show.

Wow wow wow.

Love Emma xxxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!! Still in shock 

Emma - you are next    xxx

It does go to show - everyone has different symptoms!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa288 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh wow! Congratulations Catjen that is great news!! Xx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Lisa! Did another test this morning... Still positive!!

Right ... You guys next xxxxxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats excellent Jen, another positive today, yey!!!

Me next, one day to go, going to cinema tonght to try and pass the time.

Take care of yourself.

Emma xxx


----------



## Lisa288 (Mar 5, 2011)

hello girls, 

I was wondering if you can help me, do you know what AMH is? I phoned up the docs to get my results and the nurse told me 11.4 and that is average. I asked a  few questions but not really to sure on what it all means.    She said it is how well you respond to IVF and some peoples are higher. Is that good or bad?

Looking forward to hearing a few more BFP!

Lisa x


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry love, can't help you on that one, I haven't heard of it and this is my second time, this has never been mentioned to me?

Hope you are feeling well?

My OTD tomorrow so hopefully another BFP to add to list.

Take care hun.

Emma xxxx


----------



## Catjen (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Lisa!

I can't help you either sorry. Maybe call back and ask or google (I became a google expert during this process!? x

Emma good luck for tomorrow Hun - all my love and osirive energy coming your way!!! x


----------

